# Is this a good buy?



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Nov 24, 2018)

Nothing remotely cool ever pops up near me, would like some info on this Stingray. Not really a musclebike guy. I'd like to know what's right or wrong with it, thanks.

https://us.letgo.com/en/i/70-s-schwinn-stingray_486cf093-6dad-4c8d-99ac-441432ebbd27


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## island schwinn (Nov 24, 2018)

My phone is fighting with me,but looks to be about a 74 or so.it would sell for that easy here.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 24, 2018)

Interesting. Looks like S-7's all the way around. Front fender added? Has a Wald brace. 1977 color but it doesn't match up. Maybe post in the Muscle Bike section for their appraisal.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Nov 24, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> Interesting. Looks like S-7's all the way around. Front fender added? Has a Wald brace. 1977 color but it doesn't match up. Maybe post in the Muscle Bike section for their appraisal.



Good idea, appreciate the input.


----------



## IngoMike (Nov 25, 2018)

Looks like a '77 Sunset Orange, I believe it is a one year only color for this bike. I like mine, great wheelie bike...


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Nov 25, 2018)

Dang it, now I want it after seeing yours, lol. Great picture. 


IngoMike said:


> Looks like a '77 Sunset Orange, I believe it is a one year only color for this bike. I like mine, great wheelie bike...View attachment 907687


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Nov 25, 2018)

I'm not a Sting Ray expert but I would say that is a new 20.00 seat rather than an original. seems they make these new seats stick out past the sissy bar more than originals


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Nov 25, 2018)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> I'm not a Sting Ray expert but I would say that is a new 20.00 seat rather than an original. seems they make these new seats stick out past the sissy bar more than originals



Thanks for the response, but he finally messaged me back and said it’s sold. Wasn’t meant to be.


----------



## 5760rj (Nov 25, 2018)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Thanks for the response, but he finally messaged me back and said it’s sold. Wasn’t meant to be.



hey is that a whizzer in the background?


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Nov 25, 2018)

5760rj said:


> hey is that a whizzer in the background?



I noticed that too, but I think it's a China motor.


----------



## stoney (Nov 25, 2018)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> I noticed that too, but I think it's a China motor.




Yes it is.


----------



## 5760rj (Nov 25, 2018)

stoney said:


> Yes it is.



when cabe members list photos from there garage or from inside there house of parts or bikes its so interesting to see the background


----------



## stoney (Nov 25, 2018)

I agree, I am always checking the background


----------



## island schwinn (Nov 27, 2018)

stoney said:


> I agree, I am always checking the background




I accidentally posted a pic with wife's undies in the background on here. What a bunch of perverts.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 27, 2018)

island schwinn said:


> I accidentally posted a pic with wife's undies in the background on here. What a bunch of perverts.




That picture is still etched in my brain.  lmao


----------



## island schwinn (Nov 27, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> That picture is still etched in my brain.  lmao



Read " perverts ". LOL.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 27, 2018)

island schwinn said:


> Read " perverts ". LOL.





I know right? But you're such a tease.


----------

